# Hey guys...



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been lurking around here for a while, and finally joined the forum. Nice place you got here.



I am coming down to Perdido in mid-September. I am staying at the Windemere condos and plan on spending a ton of time surf fishing, as I usually try to do. I am looking on advice on where the best spots will be for me to fish. I am hoping by mid-Sep that the beaches should be fairly empty and I will be able to fish at the condo if it is productive. I caught my first shark at Cape San Blas last year, and a nice 27" red off the beach in Navarre in march, and I hope to do some night sharkin this time around. 

Will the area in front of the condo be productive? 

We also plan on renting yaks while we're down there. Where near that area can I launch one into the bayside to fish without paddling too far?



I know many of you probably groan at newbies like me coming in here and asking questions like this, but any help would be greatly appreciated.:toast


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *snivlem (8/3/2008)*I have been lurking around here for a while, and finally joined the forum. Nice place you got here.
> 
> I am coming down to Perdido in mid-September. I am staying at the Windemere condos and plan on spending a ton of time surf fishing, as I usually try to do. I am looking on advice on where the best spots will be for me to fish. I am hoping by mid-Sep that the beaches should be fairly empty and I will be able to fish at the condo if it is productive. I caught my first shark at Cape San Blas last year, and a nice 27" red off the beach in Navarre in march, and I hope to do some night sharkin this time around.
> Will the area in front of the condo be productive?
> ...


Go to Gray's Tackle and talk to Shanna or Buddy. Surf fishing will be best around washouts, sharking will be good at night right behind the condo. I would launch your yaks in the national seashore- it will cost you like 8 bucks for a one week pass.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the informative response. Where is Gray's? I will need a place with live shrimp. I always try to fish the washouts, our room is on the 12th floor, so I should be able to scout pretty well. What should I use for shark bait at night if I don't haul in any ladys? Will there be any reds in the surf? Should general fishing be pretty good? Should we spend our money going deep-sea walk-on, bay charter, or rent our own boat for the bay? All 3 options are similar in price. This is my first time to Perdido, I am assuming that it is very similar to PenBeach or Navarre-am I correct? I have only been catching 1-2 lb. trout all summer, I am ready for some saltwater!



I am also coming down next weekend to Jacksonville-anyone know if surf fishing is good there? I'm only there for a short time, but if someone knows about the fishing there, I might just have to pack the surf rods! 



Thanks!


----------

